# Issues with Chrome S20 cards



## stickedy (May 4, 2008)

First of all many, many thanks for expanding the support to S3 Chips!! The right step!

There are still some issues: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mkkd4/
GPU and memory clock are not displayed right. However, both values are reported by the driver in the registry.
The Registry Keys are CurrentEClk and CurrentMClk which are located (at least at my PC under Vista) in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Video\{CF1A0D99-C76D-4812-A08C-E70758DDB7C2}\

These Registry Keys are in Hex format, e.g. "90 01 00 00" or "F4 01 00 00". To extract the clocks, you have to start from behind: 90 01 00 00 becomes 00 00 01 90 which is 190 Hex which is 400 in decimal. Voilá. The same for F4 01 00 00: 00 00 01 F4 = 1F4 = 500. This works with all Columbia chips (DeltaChrome, GammaChrome, ChromeS20) and most likely with Chrome9 IGPs as well.

The memory size is also not reported. This value is also reported by the driver, the key is "HardwareInformation.MemorySize". This is plain Hex, 00 00 00 20 = 20 Hex = 32 Dez * 16 = 512 MB.

I hope this helps to improve the Utility. I will examine UniChrome Pro IGPs this evening.


----------



## stickedy (May 4, 2008)

Another thing: The driver version! A bit too long... It's also provided thorugh the registry, "DriverVersion" is the key, nothing more to do since it's Reg_SZ  Or, waht would be bette: To cut off the unnecessary things...


----------



## W1zzard (May 15, 2008)

misreadings will be fixed in next release


----------



## stickedy (May 16, 2008)

Great, thanks a lot!


----------



## stickedy (May 25, 2008)

Great work, everything seems to be right in 0.2.2! Thanks a lot!!

P.S.: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wfbw7/


----------

